# Gallon of milk for calories and protien



## beeazy (Mar 11, 2011)

Im thinking of incorporating this into my diet ( 1% or 2% of course) for the simplicity of it.....Ive always had a hard time getting all my protein in, and now its even harder trying to eat double my lean weight in protein grams. Milk just seems so easy and the macros seem good to a gallon of  1% has 128g protien and only 40G fat ( according to myfitnesspal.com)

I need close to 350g of protien a day so this would make it soooo much easier, any one do this before? any advice?


----------



## Swedeheart (Mar 11, 2011)

I wouldnt recommend this.  A friend of mine did it and got nothing but bad gas and fat gain.

I believe its true that everyone is somewhat lactose intolerant, so consuming this much milk daily is not the best way to go. Use things like whey and greek yogurt for protein, easy to consume and cheap.


----------



## persianprince23 (Mar 11, 2011)

beeazy said:


> Im thinking of incorporating this into my diet ( 1% or 2% of course) for the simplicity of it.....Ive always had a hard time getting all my protein in, and now its even harder trying to eat double my lean weight in protein grams. Milk just seems so easy and the macros seem good to a gallon of 1% has 128g protien and only 40G fat ( according to myfitnesspal.com)
> 
> I need close to 350g of protien a day so this would make it soooo much easier, any one do this before? any advice?


 
what are your stats and what does your diet look like?


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 11, 2011)

Swedeheart said:


> I wouldnt recommend this. A friend of mine did it and got nothing but bad gas and fat gain.
> 
> I believe its true that everyone is somewhat lactose intolerant, so consuming this much milk daily is not the best way to go. Use things like whey and greek yogurt for protein, easy to consume and cheap.


 
I think it's a great choice for additional quality calories on a bulk, not everyone is lactose intollerant - I am not at all. However . . .



persianprince23 said:


> what are your stats and what does your diet look like?


 

 . . .  it is important to look at it as part of your entire diet.


----------



## irish_2003 (Mar 11, 2011)

milk = sugars = farting uncontrollably.......you will ruin a perfectly good pair of tightie whities


----------



## beeazy (Mar 11, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> milk = sugars = farting uncontrollably.......you will ruin a perfectly good pair of tightie whities



hahaha


----------



## beeazy (Mar 11, 2011)

ok im trying to post diet from myfitpal


----------



## beeazy (Mar 11, 2011)

Cant copy and paste exactly

ok these are my totals including about 3 quarts of 2% milk and 2 protein shakes 40g protien a piece


Totals 4,320 

c 320 

f 193 

p 316

breakfast
2 sausage egg cheese mcmuffins

lunch
8oz steak
cup brown rice
2 small oranges

dinner
safeway tuscan chicken sandwich

note: usually I cook  breakfast and dinner at home, and eat out for lunch. Fridays are a little different......though I am impressed with my total calories for the day considering.

stats 6'3 
I weigh 225lbs now though alot is water weight from test e and dbol. about a week ago I was 207, pretty lean though not lean enough to see abs. Im 29 this is my second week of first cycle. 

I usually eat in a fasting style where I get all my calories in one or two meals ( plus protein shakes). This is my preferred method of eating as I dont like eating 6 times a day and easier to keep track of what Im eating. Also this is why I like the milk idea as I can sip it through out the day, 

P.S. I love milk and have not problems downing a gallon a day, with no side effects except I get pretty full if I have one or two glasses in one sitting. But my farts smell normal and im not lactose and tolerant


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 11, 2011)

I drink a half gallon of whole chocolate milk a day and it's working fine for me.


----------



## LAM (Mar 12, 2011)

the main problem with milk (besides the rBGH) is that it is highly insulinogenic, which basically means even though it's low GI it stimulates a high insulin response.  unless you have low body fat I would up the healthy fats vs consuming mass quantities of milk..


----------



## MusBuildFast (Mar 12, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> milk = sugars = farting uncontrollably.......you will ruin a perfectly good pair of tightie whities



I agree whole heartedly! I took a long time off from dairy and upon my return I got machine-gun flatulence..


----------



## ThreeGigs (Mar 12, 2011)

A quart of milk has about 1100 mg of calcium... that's a full day's RDA. Tolerable upper intake level is about 2500 milligrams a day. So you'd be getting close to double the upper limit. Watch out for side effects of too much calcium (and maybe vitamin D too if the milk is fortified). Calcium imbalance can affect nerve function. Having so much of your protein coming from a single source like milk will lead to nutritional imbalances like that.


----------



## Swedeheart (Mar 12, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I think it's a great choice for additional quality calories on a bulk, not everyone is lactose intollerant - I am not at all. However . . .



Its worth a try if he wants to give it a shot, but just going from someone who did it he regretted it.



irish_2003 said:


> milk = sugars = farting uncontrollably.......you will ruin a perfectly good pair of tightie whities



this LOL



LAM said:


> the main problem with milk (besides the rBGH) is that it is highly insulinogenic, which basically means even though it's low GI it stimulates a high insulin response.  unless you have low body fat I would up the healthy fats vs consuming mass quantities of milk..



Agreed. I would rather get my macros from other sources.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Mar 12, 2011)

Milk's great but its high in sugar.


----------



## big60235 (Mar 13, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> Milk's great but its high in sugar.




I agree 100% the sugar content is way to high for me personally. Most of the calories come from the sugar. If you can't find time to eat more whole food that I would suggest getting a mass gainer protein and drink that instead of the milk. The protein shake is more well rounded nutrition and will get you the protein and calories you need.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 13, 2011)

Milk is not that bad you guys. It's got 8g protein 8g fat and 11g carbs in a serving. Yes maybe a gallon is too much, but if you have trouble getting in as many calories as you need then milk is not a bad option. Most mass gainer on the other hand is mostly sugar.


----------



## Built (Mar 13, 2011)

LAM said:


> the main problem with milk (besides the rBGH) is that it is highly insulinogenic, which basically means even though it's low GI it stimulates a high insulin response.  unless you have low body fat I would up the healthy fats vs consuming mass quantities of milk..



GI is an outdated paradigm that never really held water. Insulin promotes anabolism - and buddy's 6'3", 225 lbs and lean. 

To the OP, go for it.


----------



## Swedeheart (Mar 15, 2011)

If in a bulk, id say some servings of milk will def be beneficial. However I think a gallon daily is way too much.


----------



## Marat (Mar 15, 2011)

Swedeheart said:


> I think a gallon daily is way too much.



Why?


----------



## Swedeheart (Mar 15, 2011)

Marat said:


> Why?



Better options out there to get cals from.

Just from someone i know who tried this and it didnt go over well.

Have you ever tried this or do u do this? If not try it and you tell me : )

Again ive read somewhere that to some extent we are all lactose intolerant and cannot handle that much dairy per day. Whether its bunk or not im not sure but i wouldnt wanna test it.


----------



## Built (Mar 15, 2011)

Some folks are and some folks aren't particularly lactose intolerant. Drinking full-fat milk helps improve tolerance.


----------

